

Yuri Milner: "stick with the founders as long as they’re pushing the envelope" - auston
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/28/yuri-milners-strategy-stick-with-the-founders-as-long-as-theyre-pushing-the-envelope/

======
mathattack
I like what he said about Wal-Mart of China being an on-line company. A lot of
the emerging markets skipped fully building out landlines to go mobile. Could
a country skip brick and mortar to go largely online?

I can think of a dozen reasons why he's wrong, but I'd have said the same
about several of his investments, and he's the one who has been right so far.

~~~
mathattack
Another thread today references Barnes and Noble versus Amazon.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/29/business/barnes-noble-
taki...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/29/business/barnes-noble-taking-on-
amazon-in-the-fight-of-its-life.html?pagewanted=1&ref=technology)

If Amazon really has 100+ times the market cap as Barnes and Noble, perhaps
it's another reason to think Yuri is right!

------
int3rnaut
I'm more interested in seeing what Mr. Milner will do with Zynga than any of
his other investments, especially since ZNGA just closed higher than it's IPO
for the first time the other day. As an outsider and a game enthusiast, I'd
argue they haven't been pushing the envelope in quite some time (if at all)--
and yet he's still backing them. That to me is interesting, and has me
wondering what they have in their pipeline.

~~~
palish
Minor quibble: Zynga isn't a game company. They're a social engineering
company. They employ people to discover the best ways to get "players" to
transfer their money to Zynga. All other priorities are secondary.

Sorry; this is a tangent. I'll blog about it or something.

As a game developer, I don't want my goal (to make fun games) to be confused
with Zynga's agenda (to extract money).

------
adlep
Push the envelope: a. Get rich quick in Soviet Russia doing shady businesses
b. "Reinvest" the money in the US c. Make even more profit.

Gaming both systems: Soviet and US and profit from both like a boss ==
priceless.

~~~
bira
What shady businesses was Yury involved in back in Russia? Always wondered.

------
nodata
An excellent example of corporate-speak turning bog-standard advice into
something worthy of revelation.

------
shingen
In Soviet Russia envelope eat you

